# Massoth Dimax



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

I am looking for help with a problem i am having with my Massoth Dimax control system. Does anyone know of expertise in these products in the USA. I am not well versed in German. The system needs to be reset. Its in update mode and will not move forward.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you look online for dealers? They might help.


The Massoth expertise can be found on the GScaleCentral.com forum... 



Greg


----------

